

Clientsy: A simple and beautiful area for you and your clients - spiekerr
http://clientsy.nl

======
audioglass
Sweet. Clean design, and I like that its quite clear cut and focused in terms
of what it does unlike, say, Basecamp.

Have you spoken to the clients of your potential clients, i.e the clients of
the agencies and designers who it seems you're targeting, at least based on
the opening text?

I can definitely see some designers and agencies buying into this, however I
wonder how stubbornly set in their ways some of their own clients are.

------
Luckstrike
Looks nice

